# Egg time!!!



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I smell it in the air,see it in the skies and feelit in my bones.almost time!you boys been tying up eggs yet?im gonna start this weekend.i still have 4 pounds sugar cured king eggs and 3pounds of skein.should be a good start!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah I smell it.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Bob farted.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry, just trying to add scent into the air .....


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Would one of you steelheaders mind showing a few pics of your egg patterns. I'm new to steelheading and tying and I'm trying to figure some patterns out. Some pics and recomnedations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh man I cant wait tyin leaders up tonight and every night so I am ready gonna try to pick up some of Craigs eggs from EO this week to and ty em up too I love/hate this time of year I guess I just hate the waiting I never ever thought I would in my lifetime pray for cold weather but these darn steelies have me wishing for rain and cold now evey fall lets hope conditions are good this fall and spring I am seriously going nuts waiting for that first fight of the season at least I know I am not alone in my sickness. Right? I am not alone Right?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those bucks should be runnin' soon!

My usual egg patterns


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Conditions are looking very good......gonna try monday. Look at the temps next week.


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Shutupinfish,

What are they tied up in? and where do you get it?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FishinNate34 said:


> Shutupinfish,
> 
> What are they tied up in? and where do you get it?


You can get the mesh un squares or rolls at dicks wallmart gander any bait shop etc male sure to get the magic stretchy string to tie em up with 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fredg53 said:


> Oh man I cant wait tyin leaders up tonight and every night so I am ready gonna try to pick up some of Craigs eggs from EO this week to and ty em up too I love/hate this time of year I guess I just hate the waiting I never ever thought I would in my lifetime pray for cold weather but these darn steelies have me wishing for rain and cold now evey fall lets hope conditions are good this fall and spring I am seriously going nuts waiting for that first fight of the season at least I know I am not alone in my sickness. Right? I am not alone Right?


right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I tie mine up with young sheep's intestines....killer dudes!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

ShutUpNFish: Post a few photos so we can take a look. Kind of tough to visualize steelhead roe sausage.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not into indecent exposure


----------



## TheRockyRiverKid (Sep 6, 2011)

the picture of those eggs really look good! do you use the borx o fire on them or is that another cure?


----------

